# Should I get this used Powermax 724



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

I currently have a 1991 824 drum auger style with original tecumseh engine. It starts and run first pull every time. Nothing wrong with it except 1 wheel seized in the drive shaft but the whole shaft could be unbolted out so it wont block anything down the road.
I just came across this 2014 Powermax 724 with briggs 205cc engine for $450 Canadian. Log in or sign up to view

I was wondering if it’s worth the upgrade?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

It won't hurt you to have a back up machine if the 1991 Toro 824 
gets sick and needs to go to the Toro Hospital.


----------



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

leonz said:


> It won't hurt you to have a back up machine if the 1991 Toro 824
> gets sick and needs to go to the Toro Hospital.


I have a tiny shed so I can’t house 2 blowers unfortunately


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Just fix the problem with the first one then. ALOHA!!!!!!!







*


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

I got hooked on two stage machines using my neighbors 724. It seems to clear everything it's asked to. Spring of 2021 we got a 18 to 20 incher and he was the first one out and that machine handled it well. He just slowed down a bit and took his time. I tackled that day with my 2450 single stage. I got it done but it was a LOT of work (but was still better than shoveling). I got a new 24 inch Ariens Compact that summer as I was not going to do that again. It's sitting next to the 2450 which still does 80% or more of my work. I was looking for a 724 2 stage but nobody had them at the time. The joy stick chute control does take a little longer to get use to. Unless you live in an area that consistently gets a lot of snow, the 724 should be perfectly adequate.


----------



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

Decided to gift my current toro to a friend who bought their first home and got a newer power max 724 with loncin engine. It starts very easily compared to the tecumseh. We’ll see how it performs this winter. My old one is more than adequate so im sure i will be happy with this one too


----------

